

In the digital economy, we'll soon all be working for free – and I refuse - grey-area
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/05/digital-economy-work-for-free

======
ZeroGravitas
Somewhat ironic that a) this section of the paper is called "comment is free"
and b) it relies on people trolling so that commenters get all riled up and
commment (for free!) and c) while they are busily working (for free) at
winding each other up the newspaper shows them ads.

~~~
grey-area
Yes I found this a pretty ironic place to make this complaint, also given that
this UK newspaper has a lot of content which it gets for free, and pays a
pittance for the other work featured on it (which as a result is now of a
similar quality to this article).

This section of the online paper (I don't know if they even bother to print
this stuff) is a good example of the gradual decline in quality when you don't
value good writing and instead value page hits.

